# Hinergrund im Applet



## Hacker (22. Mrz 2004)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin neu bei Java!
Könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich einen Hintergrundbild im Applet schreibe??


```
<html>
<head>
<body>
<APPLET code="flag1.class" width=900 height=150>
<PARAM name="FONT" value="ARIAL">
<PARAM name="SIZE" value="56">
<PARAM name="DELAY" value="100">
<PARAM name="TEXT" value="Willkommen auf meiner Seite!">
</APPLET>
</html>
</head>
</body>
```


----------



## Thanni (22. Mrz 2004)

Hacker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> ich bin neu bei Java!
> Könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich einen Hintergrundbild im Applet schreibe??
> 
> ...



hast du das applet selbst geschrieben`? 
Wenn nicht ,musst du gucken ob das noch einen parameter hat in dem du eventuell die farbe einstellen kannst wenn nicht wird es wohl grau bleiben

wenn du es selbst geschrieben hast musst du noch methoden programmieren die die frabe anpassen wie genau weiss ich noch nicht hoffe die anderen hier können da weiter helfen.


gruß thanni


----------



## Hacker (24. Mrz 2004)

Ja! Ich habe es selbst geschrieben!! 
Aber ich weiß jetzt immere noch net wie der Background geht!! :cry:


----------

